# Best 7wt Ever?



## Tdekle2

My 7wt is absolutely one of my favorite rods . . . . lighter end of saltwater and higher end of freshwater for panfish and bass!!! Of the 3 brands I have in the class (TFO BVK, Scott Radian and Orvis Helios), my Orvis Helios 3D is my favorite!! As for line: saltwater = RIO Bonefish Quick Shooter and for freshwater = Rio Gold or Wulff Triangle taper.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Throwing the nrx + and its legit


----------



## Greenpeter

Rookiemistake said:


> Throwing the nrx + and its legit


What line do you find best on the NRX+ 7wt in the salt?


----------



## 7WT

Sage XP 7 wt. Of the 18 rods I own it is clearly my favorite rod. Can't find another which I would buy in a heart beat. Use it for stripers, bones, reds, small snook


----------



## SC on the FLY

The GLX classic 2pc is a good one


----------



## Water Bound

Stickman T7


----------



## grass bass

Xi3, Method, Meridian.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Greenpeter said:


> What line do you find best on the NRX+ 7wt in the salt?


Bermuda shorts , i used it on another rod then moved the reel to the 7+ . I like it


----------



## jay.bush1434

In no particular order:
Sage X
Scott Meridian
Loomis Asquith

Honorable mention: TFO BVK

I love casting any of these rods. I prefer true to weight lines like bonefish lines but the Meridian seems to like redfish warm a little better, at least to my hand.


----------



## permitchaser

Sage II


----------



## mwolaver

Winston Boron II MX


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Super pumped to try that new T&T Sextant in 7 wt


----------



## sjrobin

Asquith 7wt. The new Maven might be worth a try


----------



## Crocwrestler

Stickman T7


----------



## tailwalk

Very little experience with 7 weights but the meridian hasn't motivated me to look for a different rod yet


----------



## minchyota

NRX+ is smooth as butter in 7wt


----------



## Feltonard

Another vote for the orvis Helios 3, absolute boomstick, I’m a sage junky but in the 7wt class this is the rifle amongst muskets IMO... PS the 10’ version is even better than the 9’ I swear if it wasn’t attached to the backing you could throw your fly line off the reel


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sage RPLXI.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Paired on a backcountry wide


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Feltonard said:


> Another vote for the orvis Helios 3, absolute boomstick, I’m a sage junky but in the 7wt class this is the rifle amongst muskets IMO... PS the 10’ version is even better than the 9’ I swear if it wasn’t attached to the backing you could throw your fly line off the reel


I'm thinking about test casting one of these. Is your preference the H3D or H3F?


----------



## Feltonard

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'm thinking about test casting one of these. Is your preference the H3D or H3F?


Depends on the application, but for salt, the 3D all the way, anything 7wt and up I’d always go with the D IMO


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Gotcha.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

Two favorites - TFO BVK 7wt with Airflo Tropical Ridge for topwaters, Redington CPS 7wt. with Cortland Little Tunny WF8i for blindcasting small weighted flies. Just bought a Sage Maverick 7wt - haven't tried it yet but will likely use it a Little Tunny line or Bermuda Lost Tip


----------



## T Bone

Big fan of the T&T Exocett 7wt


----------



## Flycastangler

790 Igniter, what a stinger.


----------



## Hank

The Sage Salt HD 7 weight is a great 7-8 weight rod. Much overlooked.


----------



## HelthInsXpert

I really enjoy fishing 7wt's so it's interesting to see everybody's opinion here. I fish mainly from a paddleboard back in the backcountry around Mosquito Lagoon. Long shots are rarely needed and I really prefer a softer rod with some feel instead of a cannon. 

I really have enjoyed my Scott S2S that I picked up on eBay quite a while back. However a few of the guides have rusted through and I broke the top so I'm thinking about sending that to Scott for a repair. 

Since I enjoyed that rod so much I picked up a Scott Meridian 7wt. It fishes well, but I personally don't like it's short range ability which is where most of my shots are. It's effortless to bomb longer casts but I don't think the short game is it's strength.

My Sage One 7wt is a blast to fish and I pick this one up often. I also have the One in a 6 and 8wt and all of them fish really well.

I would like to try a T&T Exocett, but I havn't seen any in a used price that appeals to me yet!

Oh, I fish Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide or SA Amplitude lines.


----------



## Tdekle2

Sean-NOLA said:


> I'm thinking about test casting one of these. Is your preference the H3D or H3F?


I am a big fan of the H3D and own it in 7wt, 8wt and 9wt rods. I started with an 8wt, and added the 7 and 9 carefully after throwing multiple rods and lines in those lanes. 7, 8 and 9wts are mostly saltwater applications for me, but changing lines for freshwater (shorter distances) with the 7wt is a blast! YMMV between the D and F. It seems to depend a lot on casting style/preference . . . . and flies you are throwing. Great rods either way, but test casting in the most realistic setting is invaluable.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

HelthInsXpert said:


> Since I enjoyed that rod so much I picked up a Scott Meridian 7wt. It fishes well, but I personally don't like it's short range ability which is where most of my shots are. It's effortless to bomb longer casts but I don't think the short game is it's strength.


 I haven't cast it but from what I understand, the Scott Tidal may fit your needs - supposed to be a great rod for close in shots.


----------



## grass bass

Flycastangler said:


> 790 Igniter, what a stinger.


Have to say I like my 790 Ignitor fine, but it's not the rod the Xi3 and Method are. It's significantly heavier on the swing, with more flex. This seems to be the way Sage is going, with more flex and greater perceived weight in their top-end high performance rods, rather than the airy power of the Methods. The Salt and then Salt HD started this new tack. 

I also have a 7wt One, but it's a 9'-6" and so for me kinda special application.

My heaviest used 7wts overall are a pair of Winston BIIIx, but these are inland rods, for medium-heavy trout/light warmwater.


----------



## fatman

first fly rod I bought was a Sage RPL 790-4. Still my gold standard, I keep an eye out for them on the used market,

bought a Redington Path last year as a "beater" rod for the truck/boat. Still haven't warmed up to that rod yet....


----------



## grass bass

Hank said:


> The Sage Salt HD 7 weight is a great 7-8 weight rod. Much overlooked.


The Salt HD's are all plus-one rods, designed around a line, Rio Flats Pro, that is exactly one line weight heavy. I had an 8, it needed a line rated at least 235 grains, SA Grand Slam WF-8-F, to cast well.


----------



## Flycastangler

grass bass said:


> Have to say I like my 790 Ignitor fine, but it's not the rod the Xi3 and Method are. It's significantly heavier on the swing, with more flex. This seems to be the way Sage is going, with more flex and greater perceived weight in their top-end high performance rods, rather than the airy power of the Methods. The Salt and then Salt HD started this new tack.
> 
> I also have a 7wt One, but it's a 9'-6" and so for me kinda special application.
> 
> My heaviest used 7wts overall are a pair of Winston BIIIx, but these are inland rods, for medium-heavy trout/light warmwater.


i appreciate that analysis 

I really felt like sage nailed on butt to tip with this in the 7. I think the 7 is the sweet spot for the igniter line, I do love my salts but feel the tip is a bit soft in 7 for the application I got it for. Not to soft because I do enjoy feeling my cast but I bought the seven to really reach out for long days of firing. Pretty gentle on the shoulder for what I can get out of her.

so many rods....so little time.


----------



## Hank

grass bass said:


> The Salt HD's are all plus-one rods, designed around a line, Rio Flats Pro, that is exactly one line weight heavy. I had an 8, it needed a line rated at least 235 grains, SA Grand Slam WF-8-F, to cast well.


Yep, its about a 7 3/4 weight. 

But if you can cast it will work well with standard 7s and 8s and the various specialty non standard lines of that approximate actual weight. I've found it casts nicely with many different lines.


----------



## 59441

Backcountry 16 said:


> Paired on a backcountry wide
> View attachment 172189


Nice reel!


----------



## grass bass

Hank said:


> Yep, its about a 7 3/4 weight.
> 
> But if you can cast it will work well with standard 7s and 8s and the various specialty non standard lines of that approximate actual weight. I've found it casts nicely with many different lines.


I can cast. I might say if you can cast, you might find this rod to be pretty line-sensitive and not really as advertised, but it's probably better to say YMMV.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Flat_Lyin said:


> Nice reel!


Thanks


----------



## o1pilot

Alexander Wilcox said:


> For those who love chucking the lucky number 7, what’s the best rod of that class you’ve cast?





Alexander Wilcox said:


> For those who love chucking the lucky number 7, what’s the best rod of that class you’ve cast?


My favorite is a 7wt Edge, Garry Loomis's new rod company after he sold Loomis Rods. First time out in the salt with the rod and caught a 42" King Mackrel.


----------



## Clubhunter

During the Great COVID-19 shutdown i won a 7wt Sage Ignitor and arbor reel from Florida Keys Outfitters and that rod has to be the best thing I have ever cast. Unbelievable how it shoots line


----------



## 35036

grass bass said:


> The Salt HD's are all plus-one rods, designed around a line, Rio Flats Pro, that is exactly one line weight heavy. I had an 8, it needed a line rated at least 235 grains, SA Grand Slam WF-8-F, to cast well.


Bingo....they’re also too damn heavy for what they cost...I gave the new Sage maverick a try and put the S/A redfish amplitude slick on it and it’s good shit...dumped the Salt HD ASAP.


----------



## Hat Trick

Saltwater lines...of course it depends on what depth you want your fly at, but here are lines I love. You can tell I am a Scientific Anglers guy.
Float - Amplitude Smooth Infinity Salt
Intermediate - (Depending on temp) Sonar Full Int. or Grand Slam Clear Tip
Sinking - Sonar Titan 3/5/7. This is a sinking line that casts like a regular fly line.


----------



## Hat Trick

I love my Orvis H3Ds and my Scott Sectors. I have them in 8-11wt, but sorry no 7wt. If the 7wts are anything like the 8wts these two rods are unbelievable. The warranty on the H3D is pretty amazing.


----------



## 35036

Hat Trick said:


> I love my Orvis H3Ds and my Scott Sectors. I have them in 8-11wt, but sorry no 7wt. If the 7wts are anything like the 8wts these two rods are unbelievable. The warranty on the H3D is pretty amazing.


That warranty is the only reason I drop that kinda coin on fly rods....I call it the yeti cooler principle...quality consolation over affordability lol


----------



## Backcountry 16

I have also been throwing a Scott Tidal 7 weiggt with a sinking line on my other backcountry and catching some good size trout


----------



## Thtguyrobb

The original NRX 7wt is my favorite rod by far, great presentation but a cannon when you need it. 

imo the line makes or breaks it, most rio lines are almost 2 sizes heavier. I switched to a line more closely rated to traditional 7 wt size and the rod almost shifted into another gear...


----------



## flatzcrazy

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have also been throwing a Scott Tidal 7 weiggt with a sinking line on my other backcountry and catching some good size trout
> View attachment 172555
> View attachment 172556
> View attachment 172557


How did you like that tidal?


----------



## Backcountry 16

flatzcrazy said:


> How did you like that tidal?


It's a good casting rod It's not a fast action rod but can easily throw 60 to 80 feet with a good double haul. It's my first Scott rod and I am impressed with it I was giving it and the reel for some work I did for a forum member.


----------



## Miles813

Thtguyrobb said:


> The original NRX 7wt is my favorite rod by far, great presentation but a cannon when you need it.
> 
> imo the line makes or breaks it, most rio lines are almost 2 sizes heavier. I switched to a line more closely rated to traditional 7 wt size and the rod almost shifted into another gear...


I love my NRX 7 wt, those blue wraps are beautiful in my opinion. I run SA amplitude redfish warm and I love the way it loads and shoots.


----------



## spc7669

My only 7wt is a G Loomis Shorestalker. Fantastic for kayak fishing and shooting flies under overhang. Probably my most used rod by a long shot.


----------



## Loogie

I have a 7wt in a Scott Meridian, Loomis NRX and a Sage Maverick. Hands down the sweetest casting rod is the Maverick, could probably get more distance with the Meridian but but the best balance and range is the Maverick, in my hands off course, using same line, wf7f Bonefish taper. I find the 7wt to be best W floating line, any sink tips do better w my 8s…


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick

I've gotten to really like my Sage Maverick 7wt - good all-around rod. I broke my redington CPS 7wt and replaced it with a TFO Axiom 2X - that is also turning out to be an impressive rod, especially for distance casting and windy situations. Maybe not the best for close-in shots but for searching along oyster bars and oyster flats, a great rod.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I love my Sage X w/Tibor Backcountry. I fish the Rio Bonefish in the saltwater, and use a sink-tip as my freshwater streamer rod.

Bob


----------



## Geologist

Sage Method.


----------



## ElLobo

Scott sector!


----------



## rspehL

Thtguyrobb said:


> The original NRX 7wt is my favorite rod by far, great presentation but a cannon when you need it.
> 
> imo the line makes or breaks it, most rio lines are almost 2 sizes heavier. I switched to a line more closely rated to traditional 7 wt size and the rod almost shifted into another gear...


Right there with ya! What floating line do you like the best? I gotta ditch the rio on my 7wt NRX.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Capt.Ron

LOOP 7X 7wt , SA grandslam taper


----------



## Rick hambric

For those that know me, im a die hard T&T guy. But my favorite 7wt ever was the red rocket - sage method (or the new igniter).


----------



## Daz

I've got half a dozen 7wts but I think my favorite above all others is my 9' Orvis mid-flex Zero Gravity (the predecessor to the Helios). Sweetest casting 7 I've ever played with.


----------



## Thtguyrobb

rspehL said:


> Right there with ya! What floating line do you like the best? I gotta ditch the rio on my 7wt NRX.
> Thanks,
> Rob


right now I’ve been fishing with the Monic fly lines, they are rated at half a size heavier but if you like at the comparable gain weight of the heads…a 7 wt Monic is a 6wt Rio lol

Ive been really liking the clear line they make, i tried clear line with cortland liquid crystal and it had so much memory i threw it away after 3 trips. But the monic clear is surprisingly memory free. Plus i feel like the added stealth helps me get more eats, whether or not it does is up in the air, but i feel it does lol


----------



## IRLyRiser

CrossCurrent Pro 1


----------



## krustykrab

NRX + is a sweet 7 wt


----------



## AZ_squid

IRLyRiser said:


> CrossCurrent Pro 1


/\/\ what he said. @Surffshr turned me onto the rod and I absolutely fell in love with it. Excellent short/mid range presentation. If I need a cannon I always have the 8wt igniter for windy days, but the 7wt CC PRO-1 is hands down my favorite rod on the flats.


----------



## grass bass

Rick hambric said:


> For those that know me, im a die hard T&T guy. But my favorite 7wt ever was the red rocket - sage method (or the new igniter).


I'm iso a #7 Method. Love all the ones I have but never got to that one.

The Ignitor is fine but it's not a rod that really lights me up like my Methods do. The Ignitor feels a bit de-tuned to me. For my money, Xi3 and Method were the apex of Sage's fast/technical rod development, so far, and now the vibe seems to be leaning toward 'accessibility'. "fast with feel" seems to be the overall market trend right now. A couple Salts and a Salt HD passed through my hands. Just the one Ignitor.

EDIT: IgnitEr, moron.


----------



## AZ_squid

EDIT: IgnitEr, moron.
[/QUOTE]

Lol, we all do it buddy.


----------



## Brian Butts

IRLyRiser said:


> CrossCurrent Pro 1


Agreed. Wont ever part with my CC Pro 1 7wt. It’s almost like cheating


----------



## trick621

Zane Pro


----------



## Nway93

Another vote for the method. If I had to go buy a new 7wt the NRX + would be it. Crosscurrent Pro 1 is nice too, regret selling the one I had.


----------



## Geologist

grass bass said:


> I'm iso a #7 Method. Love all the ones I have but never got to that one.
> 
> The Ignitor is fine but it's not a rod that really lights me up like my Methods do. The Ignitor feels a bit de-tuned to me. For my money, Xi3 and Method were the apex of Sage's fast/technical rod development, so far, and now the vibe seems to be leaning toward 'accessibility'. "fast with feel" seems to be the overall market trend right now. A couple Salts and a Salt HD passed through my hands. Just the one Ignitor.
> 
> EDIT: IgnitEr, moron.


Is the Igniter the new Method? I haven't bought a new rod in a while - disappointed to see the Method series isn't around.


----------



## will_shallowminded

If you like a slower casting rod, I've been thoroughly impressed by the Scott Tidal. Pretty darn accurate and shoots very well.


----------



## btpeck14

Just built a Northfork Composites Gamma Beta that is as good as anything I've casted.


----------



## BrownDog

I recently started throwing an H3 7D and got to say, I'm a fan.


----------



## Miles813

BrownDog said:


> I recently started throwing an H3 7D and got to say, I'm a fan.


I'm thinking about picking up a H3 8 wt, did you throw the D and the F, what made you decide to go with the D?


----------



## BrownDog

Miles813 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a H3 8 wt, did you throw the D and the F, what made you decide to go with the D?


I did not throw the 8 nor the F. I had another rod break and go out for repair so I picked up this one as it was what I could get quickly. I have also not played around with lines on it yet.

every angler that has used it has really liked it, from both fresh and salt backgrounds.
It likes a smooth cast and there is no need to “gas” it to get line out. I see it being a mainstay on the boat.


----------



## paint it black

best 7wt i've ever thrown was the old Orvis Hydros. Hard to find, but that little rod is a canon. Perfectly balanced, accurate like a rifle.


----------



## Loogie

paint it black said:


> best 7wt i've ever thrown was the old Orvis Hydros. Hard to find, but that little rod is a canon. Perfectly balanced, accurate like a rifle.


I have that in a 7 and 9 WT, absolutely great rods!


----------



## mavdog32

I bought a TFO Axion II as a hold me over when I broke my old Orvis TLS, let's just say it's now my favorite rod. Paired it with the Cortland Redfish tropical 7wt line and it casts like butter man. 

I now just generally keep a redfish Ritalin, or any other heavier flies on my new orvis 8wt, and baitfish patterns on my 7wt, then rip whichever one I need out of the holder.


----------



## Alex Beane

7WT said:


> Sage XP 7 wt. Of the 18 rods I own it is clearly my favorite rod. Can't find another which I would buy in a heart beat. Use it for stripers, bones, reds, small snook


I enjoyed my old XP for many years, but the H3 has taken over that position now


----------



## mro

fatman said:


> Sage RPL





Backcountry 16 said:


> my first Scott





btpeck14 said:


> Just built a Northfork Composites





BrownDog said:


> It likes a smooth cast and there is no need to “gas” it to get line out.


Avoided this thread because I didn't want people to think I was a rod pervert or something 
Turns out that there several guys with more rods than I have.
First to me, is that the old RPL Sages are still a player. Don't have a seven but have have the nine.
If the seven casts anywhere as good as the nine, wish I had one.

Northfork Composites
I book marked their site.
When my current projects wind down I want to roll a couple and they look like my go to for blanks.
Not a fan of four piece rods but .... May be I could talk them into a two piece?

Scott Rods
Early eighties when I moved home from Largo I got introduced to "shooting heads" for long (100+ foot casts) on the Gualala River targeting winter run Steelhead on norther California coast. At that time the only rod I had that I felt was the "right one" for that particular venue was my first generation graphite Black Dimond Cortland 7wt ( early 70's) I'd kept from my time fishing everything except Tarpon in the salt. 

West coast steelhead fly fishing was (at this time) about as close as it comes to "social" fly casting/fishing as it gets.
Imagine 5 to 7 guys standing hip deep, 4 or 5 feet apart on the inside bend of a river 110/130 feet across, taking turns casting into the "bucket" on the opposite bank where the "hole" was. 

Long story short, my dad introduced me to guys form Sage and Scott and my dad was casting a 9wt. Scott.and everyone else but me was also casting a nine. Being the rather opinionated person I am I made the comment that 9's were better suited to the salt  while I only managed to hit the "bucket" one out of three or four casts. The guy from Scott was standing next to me and asked if he could try my my rod which I handed to him and watched him effortlessly toss my fly into the bucket. Changed my "style/form" of casting to a more "relaxed style" I've used since.

Following year I gave my dad a 7wt. Scott for Christmas and after casting it I liked it enough I got one for myself.
When my dad past away no one in the family objected to me getting this rod, so that makes my second 7 wt..
I also have his 9 wt. Scott  of that era which is a bad ass rod too...


----------



## LSURed

I've cast the Hardy Zane Pro 7 a few times now and I'm gonna have to pick it up. Feels a little lighter in hand and quicker than the NRX+ and the Sector. Both of those are great. But I keep going back to that Zane Pro.


----------



## 7WT

Eeegads Helios 3 is like $950. Woof!


----------



## python

anything TFO has been my go to


----------



## Flyfish40

Scott sector


----------



## Captjp

Alexander Wilcox said:


> For those who love chucking the lucky number 7, what’s the best rod of that class you’ve cast?


Hardy Wraith 9' 6" Best 7wt I own.


----------



## BrownDog

Miles813 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a H3 8 wt, did you throw the D and the F, what made you decide to go with the D?


picked up an 8F and like it as well, really, really easy casting and plenty of power.


----------



## scrapiron

I had an H3 8F and Browndog is right- easy casting, accurate, light, and no issues with power when needed.

7wt recommendation is the Scott Sector 907.


----------



## Thomas Nugent

I absolutely love my nrx + s


----------



## Capt.Ron

Scott S4S, Sage One, LOOP cross SW , LOOP 7X


----------



## bugslinger

How’s the Sextant in comparison to the Exocett?

just to throw another rod in the mix. Sage TCX in 7wt is the bees knees. I’d buy another right now if I could find one.


----------



## ikankecil

I regret getting rid of my Sage XP 7wt as that was a pretty nice rod. In current times, the NRX+ and Asquith are my favorite two with Asquith getting a slight nod.


----------



## sjrobin

AZ_squid said:


> /\/\ what he said. @Surffshr turned me onto the rod and I absolutely fell in love with it. Excellent short/mid range presentation. If I need a cannon I always have the 8wt igniter for windy days, but the 7wt CC PRO-1 is hands down my favorite rod on the flats.


A couple of other solid casting guys I know use the one piece CC Pro.


----------



## numbskull

If you want an impressive 7wt that is does everything well consider the Sexyloops HT 7. 
I just built on this blank All torzite (size 6s) and graphite seat. Weighs 3.33oz. Oodles of power and line speed. 
Great flats rod. I had purchased an Asquith 7 before building this but sent it back and am very glad I did.


----------



## Blackdogfish

7wt NRX. The old one.


----------



## UpStateAngler

7wt fan for a LONG time. SAGE Method was my choice for a long time, now I’m certain the NRX+ is the perfect 7wt. for me.


----------



## BigSky

For those who have cast both, how does the original NRX 7 weight compare to the NRX+? Thanks.


----------



## richarde206

Tdekle2 said:


> My 7wt is absolutely one of my favorite rods . . . . lighter end of saltwater and higher end of freshwater for panfish and bass!!! Of the 3 brands I have in the class (TFO BVK, Scott Radian and Orvis Helios), my Orvis Helios 3D is my favorite!! As for line: saltwater = RIO Bonefish Quick Shooter and for freshwater = Rio Gold or Wulff Triangle taper.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Nice diverse lineup! How much 'more' of a favorite is the 3D than the others? In what order do you like them? I love all those rods you have, but I have soft spot for the BVK givens its performance bang for the buck - at least in the 8 weight category. I have never cast the 7 in a Radian or BVK and appreciate your perspectives. Thanks!


----------



## richarde206

Feltonard said:


> Depends on the application, but for salt, the 3D all the way, anything 7wt and up I’d always go with the D IMO


Bonefish on the flats, tough to beat a 3F.


----------



## richarde206

grass bass said:


> Have to say I like my 790 Ignitor fine, but it's not the rod the Xi3 and Method are. It's significantly heavier on the swing, with more flex. This seems to be the way Sage is going, with more flex and greater perceived weight in their top-end high performance rods, rather than the airy power of the Methods. The Salt and then Salt HD started this new tack.
> 
> I also have a 7wt One, but it's a 9'-6" and so for me kinda special application.
> 
> My heaviest used 7wts overall are a pair of Winston BIIIx, but these are inland rods, for medium-heavy trout/light warmwater.


Which is your favorite, if you could only have one?


----------



## grass bass

richarde206 said:


> Which is your favorite, if you could only have one?


Xi3. Workhorse 7wt.


----------



## Tdekle2

richarde206 said:


> Nice diverse lineup! How much 'more' of a favorite is the 3D than the others? In what order do you like them? I love all those rods you have, but I have soft spot for the BVK givens its performance bang for the buck - at least in the 8 weight category. I have never cast the 7 in a Radian or BVK and appreciate your perspectives. Thanks!


I just got back from a quick 4-day trip to the Bahamas and glad I had my 8wt Helios 3D. It was super windy one day (20 to 25mph) and fairly windy (15mph) the other days. For me, the H3D is more versatile in these conditions. Had the forecast been better, I would have taken a 7wt as well. For my casting style and types of fishing, I put the H3D at the top and then the Radian. I agree with your BVK sentiments. I appreciate its performance/value proposition and have recommended it often to folks that are starting out or budgeting in that range. Thanks


----------



## dtaylo1066

Just grabbed a TFO Mangrove Coast 7-wt. For the budget conscious angler, or for one who does not often sling a 7-wt. but wants one for the quiver (that's me), it is a lot of rod for $300. Fast rod fans need not engage the MC, and would be better to opt for the Axiom II-X at $369 or so. I own a Sage Motive 7-wt. that I bought used on ebay for a song. I find it very powerful but pretty boardlike. I have thrown an Asquith and consider it the best rod I have ever had in hand -- a perfect blend of power, precision and lightness. Tossed a Douglas Sky G 7-wt. on Sunday and found it pleasing, but a step below the Loomis. There are lots of great rods out there.


----------



## richarde206

Miles813 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a H3 8 wt, did you throw the D and the F, what made you decide to go with the D?


I have cast both of these rods, and they are both awesome. For me, if my fishing environment were that I mostly fished floating lines, I would go with the F. If I were a striper fly fisher and mostly fished sinking lines and big flies, I'd go with the D because of its stiffer tip section. I also feel the F action is a little more user-friendly for most casters.


----------



## richarde206

My Sage 691-4 TCR thinks it's an awesome 7 weight.  A fishing buddy and his brother in Houston, who fishes regularly for redfish, feel similarly about their 691-4 TCR's...


----------



## lsunoe

Have to say Hardy Zephrus SWS gets my vote


----------



## brokeoff

numbskull said:


> If you want an impressive 7wt that is does everything well consider the Sexyloops HT 7.
> I just built on this blank All torzite (size 6s) and graphite seat. Weighs 3.33oz. Oodles of power and line speed.
> Great flats rod. I had purchased an Asquith 7 before building this but sent it back and am very glad I did.


Which production rod is it most similar to?


----------



## CayoTom

grass bass said:


> Xi3, Method, Meridian.


G. Loomis 7 wt Shore Stalker. Royal W. Bermuda Triangle Taper


----------



## Cory Michner

brokeoff said:


> Which production rod is it most similar to?





numbskull said:


> If you want an impressive 7wt that is does everything well consider the Sexyloops HT 7.
> I just built on this blank All torzite (size 6s) and graphite seat. Weighs 3.33oz. Oodles of power and line speed.
> Great flats rod. I had purchased an Asquith 7 before building this but sent it back and am very glad I did.


I agree. I tried and tested just about every 7 weight I could get my hands on and eventually pulled the trigger on the Sexyloops #7 after talking with Paul, the designer and owner, for a while. It's exceptional and for sure my favorite rod for the Upper Laguna Madre where casts from 20-70 feet on foot in high wind are pretty normal.

It's a fast taper, for sure, with a fast recovery, but it has a lot of feel. If you're an experienced caster with a good double-haul it will really surprise you with the kinds of flies you can throw. It's powerful and fast, but is not an overly stiff "7 weight" designed for throwing today's "modern 7 weight" lines. It's a 7 designed for a true to weight line (but can handle 1/2 weight up but you'll sacrifice line speed). I've tried a lot of lines and the speed and control you have with the SA Bonefish is ideal, but sometimes if I'm rusty I'll use the Monic Bonefish (1/4 heavy).

If you're only making very short casts (< 30 feet) in light wind conditions I can see potentially going with other options.

He's got a great video describing his theory on rod design that's worth a watch if, like me, you're really into that stuff:


----------



## Cory Michner

brokeoff said:


> Which production rod is it most similar to?


@numbskull having fished it for a while now the only rod I can compare it to would be either the original NRX 10 weight or the CCGLX 8 weight in that it's definitely a fast taper (softer tip and stiffer but section) and has a lot of power, but still has a lot of feel. But it is much smoother and much better feel than either of those rods.

Not exactly a rod designed for covering up casting mistakes, and it's not going to make the cast for you. But it gives the caster complete control over what he/she wants to do with the line, and it's made me a better caster and other rods now just feel kind of... meh.

Hope that helps somewhat, it's all pretty subjective.


----------

